# Lipno Stausee



## tiger (27. Juni 2005)

servus leute!!

mein vater ein paar bekannte und ich, werden am 22.7 diesen jahres an den lipno stausee fahren.
da wir bisher noch nie dort waren, würden wir uns über einige grundlegende informationen freuen!! wir werden in "horni plata" ein hotel nehmen und eine woche unten bleiben!!
also würde ich mich auf antworten sehr freuen!!
mit freundlichen grüssen: 
                                 tiger  :m


----------



## nunu75man (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lipno Stausee*

Hallo tiger
ich war schon einige male dort und ich kann Dir einige Tipps geben zumindest wo ich immer war. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das Horni plata war aber es kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Der See ist ja unterteilt also es gibt einen riesigen Hauptsee und dieser fließt in einer Verengung dann unter der Bundesstrasse durch in einen kleinen See der aber auch zum Hauptsee gehört aber eben getrennt ist vom grossen See. Rund um diese Unterführung unter dieser Strasse ist es sehr gut auf Hecht und Karpfen. Auf Karpfen vor allen Dingen entlang der Hauptstrasse aber auf die Seite des kleinen Sees wo das Ufer mit grossen Steinen ausgelegt ist. Auf Brassen entlang der Strasse auf das Ufer des grossen Sees gesehen. Also eigentlich rund um diese Unterführung sind die Chancen sehr gross. Dort fischen aber auch die Einheimischen. Köder auf Karpfen sind
honiggelbe Pop Upps also wie Popcorn das dort auch bei den kleinen Angelgeschäften
die entlang dieser Uferpromenade sind, angeboten wird. Diese werden an einem sehr kurzen Vorfach mit Haar angeboten. an der Hauptschnur befindet sich eine Futterspirale die mit einem Grundfutter Geschmackrichtung Honig ( ebenfalls in diesen kleinen Geschäften in einem blauen Eimer angeboten ) gefüllt wird. Also mit diesen
Montagen läßt sich sehr gut fangen. Grössere Exemplare habe ich aber in weiterer Entfernung nicht nur mit diesem Futter sondern auch mit normaler Montage mit Wurm gefangen. Abre bitte den Wurm auffädeln da so glaube ich Krebse oder irgendwelche anderen Räuber sonst schnell den Spass verderben. Mit anderen Ködern unbedingt anfüttern sonst läuft gar nichts. Ich hoffe Ich konnte Euch ein bisschen helfen.
Aber ich denke ich habe mich da nicht vertan das Horni Plava dort ist wo ich auch war. einfach Ausschau halten nach dieser Unterführung wo unter der Strasse der See auf die andere Strassenseite geleitet wird. Würde mich freuen wenn Du mir ne Mail zurück schickst!

MFG Markus

PS: Werde dieses Jahr auch noch dorthin fahren!


----------



## apportier_dackel (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Lipno Stausee*

Hallo

Du meinst sicher Horni Plana und von dort bin ich seit gestern zurück.
Ich fahre nun auch schon seit 3 Jahren dort hin und es macht immer wieder Spaß.

Meine diesjährigen Erfahrungen haben gezeigt, das sich ein Versuch auf Karpfen nicht lohnt. Kein einziger Biss auf alle erdenklichen Köder. 
Probiere lieber auf Raubfisch zu angeln. Hecht und Zander gehen in den frühen Abendstunden wie blöd auf "Blech". Mit Köderfisch lohnt sich sicher auch auf Hecht und Zander aber diese konnten wir nicht fangen aber du kannst diese im Angelladen kaufen.

Es lohnt sich morgens etwas eher aufzustehen und die Würmer an den Haken zu basteln. Ich hab richtig fette Regenbogenforellen gefangen. Solche wie dort hatte ich noch nie... ein halber Zentimeter fett zwischen Haut und Fleisch.

Wenn du in die Nacht rein angeln willst mach die auf Überraschung gefasst.
Aale beisen nicht dafür hast du "schnell" mal einen Wels an der Angel.

Ansonsten kann ich dir noch empfehlen die Angelstellen zwischen Horni Plana und Pernek aufzusuchen. Dort hat du keine Hotels und somit auch nur Plätze an denen du Einheimische findest denen du mal über die Schulter schauen kannst. Ruhe und Natur pur.

Boot lohnt meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt. Die Wassertiefe des Stausees ist zur Zeit durchgängig in der Gegend zwischen Horni Plana und Pernek ca. 1,50m. Ein weiter Wurf tut es auch.

Angelschein bekommst du in Hori Plana im Angelladen am Marktplatz.
Wenn der geschlossen ist kannst du im Hotel Jerrichow kurz hinter Horni Plana rund um die Uhr den Schein kaufen... 7 Tage Erlaubniss + 365 Tage staatliche Lizenz für 52€.

So long...


----------



## baumi-1982 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lipno Stausee*

Hallo, ich grüße euch ;-)

Werde auch in knapp 2 Wochen an den Lipno fahren. Zwar mit meiner Freundin aber angeln ist trotzdem drin ;-) Sind auch da in Horni Plana in ner Pension "Karla" Werde wohl auch auf Räuber probieren, da ich auf Karpfen keine Lust mehr habe....

Brauche ich diese Staatliche Lizenz? habe gelesen das die mir ohne die Wochenkarte abnehmen können. Muss ich da wirklich auf die Gemeinde deswegen? Sprechen die im Angelgeschäft bissl deutsch und wie sind die Preise für Zubehör?

Wäre supi wenn sich jmd die Zeit nimmt und mir evtl mal antworten könnte/würde...

Danke

Tobias


----------



## Ben_koeln (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lipno Stausee*

Hi tobias,

war letztes Jahr ne Woche im September dort. 

Wg. Angelerlaubnis frag mal in deiner Pension nach oder wie oben schon geschrieben im Hotel Jenischow (wird anders geschrieben aber so ausgesprochen). 

Hab vor Jahren mal ne Kontrolle miterlebt und da kamen die mit 20 Leuten in Uniform und Hunden wie die Rote Armee über den Campingplatz in Horni Plana gerollt. Das Lustige war, ein Holländer der dort angelte, hatte keine Erlaubnis und muste damals das angeln einstellen und ca. 1/3 des Preises der Erlaubnis zahlen!!  (Waren glaub ich 20,- Mark im Gegensatz zur Erlaubnis 60,- Mark). Das wars, mehr nicht! 

Soll jetzt auf jeden Fall keine Ermutigung zum Schwarzangeln sein, aber ist schon ein wenig lächerlich gewesen! 

Ansonsten, Zander geht gut, müßtest nur das alte Flußbett der Moldau finden. Ggf. Echolot oder einfach mal in den Restaurants der Umgebung die alten Bilder an den Wänden studieren. Die Tschechen fahren ihre Köfis immer 100 - 150 m raus auf den See. Kannst ja bei denen auch schauen wo die Fischen. 

Hechte gibt es auch, aber hier sind die Goldenen Zeiten vorbei da es an Besatzmaßnahmen fehlt. (Info von dort ansäßigen Gastwirt). 

Friedfisch hab ich nicht beangelt! 

Rapfen sind auch gute drin. Ist halt ein Riesensee! 

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, fischen oder auch so zu der Gegend, einfach melden. Ansonsten viel Spaß und Erfolg.

Besten Gruß

Ben


----------



## stoppsl (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lipno Stausee*

Hi,
wollte nur sagen das es dort echt geil ist waren schon ein paar mal zum zelten dort.Ist alles drin ihr müst auch die einheimischen fragen was für ein köter für was gut ist die sagen es einen sind echt freundlich die leute. aber boot würde ich nicht nehmen bringt nichts weiter wurf ist das selbe und kostet nichts.sind auch viele östereicher da aber wirklich ein guter stausee denn ich auch bei uns lobe und vorschlage.lohnt sich aber nur für eine woche oder länger wenn mann nicht aus der nähe ist.


Also vieleicht sieht mann sich dort wollen ja auch noch diesen monat hin.


viel spass und petrie heil#6


----------



## esox (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lipno Stausee*

ich war auch 2003 schon dort und wir haben eingie zander und karpfen vom ufer aus verhaften können , diesjahr fahre ich mitte sebtember wieder für ne woche hinn und wir haben ein haus 20 m vom wasser mit eigenem boot und steg in einem umzäunten grundstück , köfis sind ein bissel schwierig zufangen aber nicht unmöglich , ne gute futterstelle anlegen und mit leichter pose oder winkelpicker sind gute fänge drinn, 

Als tip jeden tag ein paar köfis mehr fangen und in stücke schneiden und im gewünschten angelbereich verteilen , das klappt immer und du ziehst die die räuber dahinn wo du angeln willst ,klingt blööd aber auch raubfische kann man anfüttern ,

mein ziehl für diesjahr werden zander und barsch sein und hoffe einige schöne exemplare zufangen,

ach ja angelzubehör!!! geben tuts alles aber nicht wirklich billiger als bei uns im gegenteil da es alles nur kleine läden sind die kleine stückzahlen kaufen ist der preis meist höher als bei uns , also am besten alles mitnehmen und nur im notfall nachkaufen da kommst billiger.

viel spass und erfolg am lipno stausee


----------



## baumi-1982 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Lipno Stausee*

Hallo Fischfreunde,

ich danke euch erstmal für die Antworten. War 8 Tage dort und bin positiv überrascht. Die gegend ist richtig schön und es gibt viel zu besichtigen und man kann sehr günstig leben (14 Brötchen 1€!!!) 

Nun zum angeln.Ich muss sagen wir hatten sehr viel Glück mit dem Wetter. War nur sonnig und daher sehr angenehm zum angeln.

den 1. Tag habe ich ne halbe Stunde ohne Schein geangelt und nen 20er Hecht verhaften können. Dann habe ich mir lieber doch ne Karte für 2 Tage geholt. 

Köfis habe ich mir 4Stück zu 1€ geholt... da kann man nix sagen...

Abends gegen 19 Uhr habe ich dann die Montagen gute 200m rausgefahren und auf 2,5-3m abgelegt. Dort habe ich dann jeden abend einen Biss gehabt. 2x Zander á 45cm und einen 65er Hecht.

Vom Boot aus beim Blinkern ging leider nichts aber habe dies auch nicht sehr intensiv probiert. 

Ich werde auch auf jeden Fall in einem Herbst nochmal wieder kommen  weil da wirklich viel Potenzial scheint. 

Und auch die Angelbedingungen gefallen mir und das man Teils super vom Ferienhaus aus angeln kann....

http://flyman.fl.funpic.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=745

Ich hoffe der Link funzt ohne Anmeldung ?!?!?! vProbiert es mal....

Viel Spaß und haltet mich auf dem laufenden !!!!!!!!!

Baumi


----------



## baumi-1982 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Lipno Stausee*


----------



## jeezyy (29. März 2010)

*AW: Lipno Stausee*

wisst ihr vllt noch wo in tschechien angelshops sind?

lg jeezyy


----------



## Franz_16 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Lipno Stausee*

Probiers mal hier:
http://www.crscb.cz/obr/obsah/prodejny/fop_reklama.jpg

Ansonsten hast du hier die Ausgabestellen:
http://www.crscb.cz/main.php?lang=de&menu_id=16


----------

